
Effective Code Reviews - kiyanwang
https://medium.com/@ivanmontiel/effective-code-reviews-e8ac466b9a2e
======
flavio81
_> Remember, code reviews aren’t about nitpicking through another person’s
code. Use a computer to nitpick. Trust me, they are really good at it._

No, they are not good. They are good at complaining about meaningless things
like braces put in an ugly way or how you named a var.

The true errors are hidden inside the logic itself.

